# Media Player Hard Drives - Any Ideas ?



## spfeno (30 Jul 2008)

I'm in the market for a media player hard drive.

Pixmania seem to have the best selection (better than komplett)

Anyone recommend a make/model - between the 200 to 300 euro mark

500GB to  750GB storage capacity

Thanx


----------



## hansov (30 Jul 2008)

I have an Iomega Screenplay which I got from pixmania.com. I'm happy with it as it "does what it says on the tin!" I also had an Argosys (I think that's the spelling) which had a loud-ish fan which sometimes got irritating.


----------



## briancbyrne (30 Jul 2008)

join www.ibood.com - - recently bought one for 125 euro - 500g - -very please with it


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2008)

spfeno said:


> I'm in the market for a media player hard drive.


Player only or player *and *recorder? I wouldn't mind one of the latter but am a bit confused by all the options available. And I'm not sure if such a unit would be a suitable alternative to a hard disk based _DVR/PVR_? I presume not given that such a unit probably does not have a tuner built in while a _DVR/PVR _would? And then there's analog versus digital etc. I suppose I simply need to do more reading/research.


----------



## PMU (30 Jul 2008)

I would not recommend the LaCie Silverscreen: http://www.lacie.com/ie/products/product.htm?pid=10993 .  I’ve a few LaCie drives already and I’ve had no problems, but I was really disappointed in this one.  It’s got a real cheapo feel about it, just not as solid a feel as other LaCie products.  The software is a joke.  It plays .AVIs OK, but, if you want it to display images, it’s not the best.   It takes hours to load high-resolution images.  The random/shuffle feature is a joke and, simply put, does not select images at random. Also there are no fancy transitions like you get on a PC screensaver.  So if you’ve mainly interested in displaying images I’d suggest you look elsewhere, but it’s OK for showing movies.


----------



## spfeno (31 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys - ended up purchasing this one which was reduced somewhat on pixmania



CLUBMAN - its 750GB and records from any AV source as well as playing movies/music/pics in a variety of formats

Spfeno


----------



## spfeno (31 Jul 2008)

update 31.8.08

This was delivered today and ultra disappointed with it............. where do I start

1. Doesn't power off
2. Won't play any files
3. Remote doesn't work
4. Noisy
5. No HDMI output (half expected this one)

Should have went with the name I recognised ... IOMEGA

Now I have to post it back to PIXMANIA in France

HOLY PHUPPING JEBUS


----------



## Technologist (1 Aug 2008)

I bought a 'LifeBox' some time ago in Maplin. It's a rather noisy device typical of the generic stuff coming out of China.

It did what is was supposed to do but with these limitations:

1: Could only use FAT32 file system...no videos greater than 2gb in size.

2: If you formatted it as NTFS, while you could use it as a backup device, the media player would not see any files.

3: Specific directory names were needed, e.g. MUSIC, VIDEO, PICTURES or the media would not be recognised.

4: It takes ages to boot up.

5: Only the first 12 characters of a track or album name displayed.

6: Navigating a music library is a complete PITA.

7: Did I say it was NOISY?

Try before you buy.


----------



## hansov (1 Aug 2008)

spfeno said:


> update 31.8.08
> 
> Now I have to post it back to PIXMANIA in France
> 
> HOLY PHUPPING JEBUS


 
Do this with great care. Contact Pixmania first before you send it back. They are rather touchy about returns so follow their rules.

Sorry to hear about all the problems. The power on/off issue - I don't know the player but did you try to hold the centre button on the player for a couple of seconds? Or is there a little 'braille' like button on the back? The Iomega has one of those.


----------



## MB05 (1 Aug 2008)

I have a storex one.  You have to use fat32 as well but it isn't bad.  Powercity are selling one.  Its a 500gb Trekstor Movie Station for €179.95, cheaper if bought on line.  I have no idea how good it is but a friend bought one this week so I might know more in a week or so.


----------



## Happy_Harry (1 Aug 2008)

I bought a USB to TV Media adapter for €69 at komplett. This basically let's you play anything from a USB Device ( incl any external hard drives) and memory cards on TV. It has a remote as well. IMHO it is just a little more versatile than a hard drive media player, and a little cheaper maybe as well, since you can get fairly cheap hard drives these days.


----------



## spfeno (20 Sep 2008)

hansov said:


> Do this with great care. Contact Pixmania first before you send it back. They are rather touchy about returns so follow their rules.
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the problems. The power on/off issue - I don't know the player but did you try to hold the centre button on the player for a couple of seconds? Or is there a little 'braille' like button on the back? The Iomega has one of those.


 
UPDATE -

1. Returned to PIXMANIA and received full refund minus postage of €44
2. Received notification of intention to refund postage
3. Purchased IOMEGA in Peats (yep the one with the Braille button)
4. Ultra Happy Bunny Once more

Nice piece of kit - files sorted into MOVIES, KIDS MOVIES, HOME MOVIES, PICTURES

Kids love it

Many thanks for replies


----------



## test123 (22 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know of a multimedia external hard drive that you can transfer files wirelessly?
I know Apple do one but don't really want to spend more than e200


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2008)

You probably want to look for a wireless _NAS (Network Attached Storage) _box with media player capabilities. Try _eBay _even just to get an idea of what might be out there in this sort of category.


----------



## Towger (23 Sep 2008)

test123 said:


> Does anyone know of a multimedia external hard drive that you can transfer files wirelessly?
> I know Apple do one but don't really want to spend more than e200


 
There are a few of them around on ebay. From what I have seen the firmware on some of these units leave a lot to be desired. I have spent the last 9 months building a small HTPC with parts from ebay. It is currently sitting under my desk at work, as I still need to mount its touch screen in the box. I dont want the wife to see it until it is finished and just goes on the shelf beside the TV


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2008)

test123 said:


> Does anyone know of a multimedia external hard drive that you can transfer files wirelessly?
> I know Apple do one but don't really want to spend more than e200


 
The Emtec Movie Cubes have WiFi built in now. I have a pre-WiFi model and it's a nice peice of kit. 
Leo


----------

